# My passenger headlight won't shut off?



## misha1976 (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a 94 Pathfinder SE. I don't do much driving at night therefore I don't use my headlights often, but for some reason today when I left work the passenger side headlight was on and I never even touched the headlight switch. It won't shut off either. There seems to be continous power running into it. Even with the vehicle completely off, all switches off including the alarm, it won't go off unless I unplug the switch from the headlamp under the hood. Has anyone else had this problem, any suggestions as to what could be causing this?


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

I'd guess it's a broken switch or shorted wire.


----------



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

These switches (in the lever-to-column) are habitually bad. I don't think I've heard of one failing to shut OFF, though.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

kstt said:


> These switches (in the lever-to-column) are habitually bad. I don't think I've heard of one failing to shut OFF, though.


Nor have I, though I have had mine apart for cleaning 3-4 times.  
Of course, that doesn't mean the strap contact has somehow failed in this case. Let's face it, long distance diagnosis is only a guess.


----------



## misha1976 (Jun 21, 2005)

kstt said:


> These switches (in the lever-to-column) are habitually bad. I don't think I've heard of one failing to shut OFF, though.


I wasn't sure of any other way to word it, I apologize. It stays on constantly unless I unplug the headlamp even though the switch is turned to the off position. I took the switch out to clean it and the plug for the wiring harness was hot enough to burn my skin, but I can't see any problems with the wires, I couldn't see any that looked shorted out anyway. I am at a loss right now because I can't find any switches at the local junkyards and you can't just order a new one from the parts store, and Nissan wants 75 an hour just to look at it, thanks for your help though I appreciate it.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

misha1976 said:


> I wasn't sure of any other way to word it, I apologize. It stays on constantly unless I unplug the headlamp even though the switch is turned to the off position. I took the switch out to clean it and the plug for the wiring harness was hot enough to burn my skin, but I can't see any problems with the wires, I couldn't see any that looked shorted out anyway. I am at a loss right now because I can't find any switches at the local junkyards and you can't just order a new one from the parts store, and Nissan wants 75 an hour just to look at it, thanks for your help though I appreciate it.


No apology necessary.
I'm not sure you would be able to see a shorted wire in the column. Did you reconnect the headlight with the switch removed? If it is still on, the problem isn't the switch. If it's off, the switch probably has an internal short. 
Does the switch look OK. To get into it, caarefully remove the plastic sheild held - it has sort-of "t" shaped holes, so you can work the corners up over the mushroom posts. You may need to use a magnifying glass; I use eye loop; to see the details.
If a contact strap is boken, you should be able to get the part from the dealer, but they aint cheap.


----------



## Buckshot_15 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Headlight Won't Shutoff*

I have a 91 Pathfinder and the driver side headlight started coming on by itself.
It comes on in the middle of the night or when ever.
My shade tree mechanic said he thought it was probably a relay switch getting weak.And it would have to be on for him to test it.
Of course it never is on when I have time to take it in. :newbie:


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Buckshot_15 said:


> I have a 91 Pathfinder and the driver side headlight started coming on by itself.
> It comes on in the middle of the night or when ever.
> My shade tree mechanic said he thought it was probably a relay switch getting weak.And it would have to be on for him to test it.
> Of course it never is on when I have time to take it in. :newbie:


There's no relay for the headlights, just the switch.


----------



## yoshiofa (Apr 30, 2007)

i realize that this thread may be completely dead but i just got the same problem on my 95 nissan pickup se; execpt that my problem started after i installed a new clutch on the first test drive with the new clutch everything was fine then after i buttoned up everything on the inside (all interior panels and carpeting) this started to happen... as i wasn't checking the front of the truck i am not sure when the light came on i just know that it was on after the second test drive as when i came home i could see the light shining on the back of the carport... i'll try to pull the switch and see what happens and report back.


----------



## yoshiofa (Apr 30, 2007)

well shook the bundle going to the switch and the headlight went out... removed bundle cleaned minor corrosion snapped it back on and now no problems


----------



## tjt88 (Jun 17, 2008)

When you refer to the switch are you meaning on the steering column?


----------



## tjt88 (Jun 17, 2008)

never mind, I stuck my hand under the steering column and shook all the wires and now the passenger side headlight stays off. not the most professional methods of repair


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

99% of the time headlight problems are caused by the headlight switch itself. It's a poor design with undersized wiring to begin with.


----------



## rickreyer (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm also having the same problem with the passenger side headlamp staying on ( ghosting, not a full, strong beam) when the egnition switch is off on my '95 truck....had some corrosion around the battery and thought it got to the headlamp plug...changed that, but it still happens sometimes.


----------



## jmgaffin (Aug 15, 2012)

*Old pickup lover*

'94 Pickup 4-cyl. Driver-side headlamp wouldn't turn off. Following on Yoshiofa and tjt88 experience, I tried to disconnect the harness at the switch. After a lot of struggling with the connector, it wouldn't release. I went ahead and plugged the headlamp back in anyhow. Now it works normally. WTF?

Would somebody explain to me how wiggling the connector would eliminate a short that might have been keeping one headlamp on? Could excessive corrosion have prevented me from disconnecting the harness? And how could corrosion develop on the steering column anyhow? Finally, corrosion in the connector should only have the result of breaking a connection; not creating a short?
Thanks


----------

